# Miss G.



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

How could you ignore this face?

'But I r-h-eeeallly want out!'









'Look! See! I can do it myself!'









'Hello!'


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Aww, she is such a cutie!!
Reminds me of my Maisie in some ways.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

she is beautiful. The cage is a bit too close to Caspers at the minute, and she's getting ALL the attention and making me feel bad, like I'm neglecting my boys.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Cheeky girl.
Shes lovely.
Looks really cuddly.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

She's a flipping menace!
If i dare to put anything ontop of her cage, even for a second, she instantly wakes up and comes nd tried to chew it or push it off her cage. If i leave the cage too close to the rcurtains, my washing or my wardrobe (it's canvas!) she's automatically trying to eat whatever it is she can reach through the cage!

She's ripped a key off my keyboard and tried to chew through my laptop wire. Eaten my phone, my iPod case and the box to my guitar tuner. She demolished a hay treat on my bed but instead of eating it just spread it EVERYWHERE

But i can honestly say she's not BIT me.

but her owner wont have her back 'til she's cured.'

i said there's nothing else i can do, she's lovely and i'm really attached to her, but what else can i do?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Keep her! 
If her owner don't want her because she's a little monkey and that's just her character then I wouldn't give her back.
She sounds lovely.
I love hammies with personality.
This new girl I have she certainly has character and she growls in her sleep! 

That wheel she has is it big enough for her?
Sorry to be nosey.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Can't you just tell the owners she escaped and you can't find her and you probably won't find her and then keep her youself


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

blade100 said:


> Keep her!
> If her owner don't want her because she's a little monkey and that's just her character then I wouldn't give her back.
> She sounds lovely.
> I love hammies with personality.
> ...


no, nowhere near. I'm loathe to take it out though 
She's not my hamster, i offered to have her and got told if i wanted another i could get my own. i told them she needed a bigger wheel. The cage isnt big enough either, did you see the original thread? It's twice the size of what i was given her in though.

From what i've seen she doesnt use the wheel, i think she knows its too small and fins it uncomfortable to run on, but she sits on the ledge and she spins it with her paws.

original thread -> http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/229145-need-help-opinions-possible-cheeky-request.html


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

peter0 said:


> Can't you just tell the owners she escaped and you can't find her and you probably won't find her and then keep her youself


oh i wish i dared.

i have great plans to build a hamster cage out of reinforced and slightly changed bookcase or a chest of drawers or something - would be more compact or me in my little room and give them loads more space, especially for Egor when he gets here. And would mean that I could custom build it


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

I think you should just tell them that

'Oh my god, she chewed her way out of the cage and i've not seen her in days!'

'I was holding her and she bit me and fell on the floor and ran off!'

Forgot to say she's a right cutie


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

re-tell me shes a cutie when shes trying to give YOU a new haircut!


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ha ha, She's just wanting to become a hairdresser! 

She could try and chomp my hair but it's already short


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i think she just wants the back of mine to look like the front.
im sure she's an insomnic hamster s well.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Aww shes really beautiful, i wish there was some way she could stay with you, where shes loved and cared for, what a miserable owner shes got:sneaky2:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

that's assuming i care for them :lol:
seriously though im sure they feel neglected sometimes when i end up stuck in work for 2/3 days straight 
luckily my landlady is nice and checks their water and food for me!


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

That's really nice of her. I'd love another syrian again, will have to wait until i have more room though


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i have three here, which should i post you?

(although technically the only one i could post you would be gloria as casper is a rescue and ash i would not live without.)


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

I have 7 here, which one do you want? 

Not that I think I could let any go.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Well.. All of them haha

My rooms a bit over run at the minute but i'm sure i can get rid of my furniture to make room haha! I plan to have one eventually


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Haha, I had to make room with mine, accidental litter of 18 and kept 5 of them


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Noushka... you are lovely and Miss G says thank you!
She's not got off this one yet so wonder what she will do when the one from Blade arrives?!

Mush: new wheel! - YouTube


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey hun your 8 inch savic rolly wheel will be at yours tomorrow.
x


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

She does look a bit big for that one though doesn't she.

Mine comes with a stand that I'm sending you so it should fit in the peggy on the stand.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

blade100 said:


> Hey hun your 8 inch savic rolly wheel will be at yours tomorrow.
> x


awesome 
thank you 
you lot are awesome!

she's going mad in this so i dont know what she will make of the 8inch!

on the one she had she had to run doubled back on herself and with her head sticking out the wheel  (and that was bigger than what she came with!)
and when i told her owner of you lot and your amazing offers i got 'oh you're spoiling her'


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Dont give her the hamster back.
She don't deserve her!

I'm sure she will whizzing round on it.

I had to get Mo the savic jumbo wheel as the 8 inch as you know is way too small for her so now she's got a huge 10.5 inch rat wheel and she loves it. Her back is lovely and straight when she runs in it.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

blade100 said:


> Dont give her the hamster back.
> She don't deserve her!
> 
> I'm sure she will whizzing round on it.
> ...


i wish i could keep her. She would be in Caspers cage then and he would be in a bin cage because i think that would be better for him.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

18 babies Emzy

I agree with blade, we will all have to think of some excuses for you to give them


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

she's finally stopped running and gone back to bed!

nope, i speaak too soon.

and any excuses gratefully recieved. 
She did actually bite me the other day though, my fiend mush...


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

just keep telling the owners she keeps biting you all the time and you need more time taming her.
a year down the line your still trying to hand tame her!


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

You took her to the vet and the the vet confired the hamster had ADHD and will never ever be tame so you will just keep her.

You were cleaning out her cage and put her in the one they gave you and she escaped

I stole her


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

She's still not asked for her back yet


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Shes obviously not wanting her back then. How long have you had her for?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

im glad to help, & its lovely to see her looking so happy, tho i agree with Blade the bigger roly will be better for her...shes a big girl int she, i wonder if shes show bred hmm

everything crossed here she NEVER asks for her back


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Tbh i can't think how long ive had her for now! Not long enough 
Yeah she's a big girl noushka, i thought Casper was big compared to Ash but Gloria completely dwarfs him!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

blade forgot to say it arrived today thanks. only just got round to getting it in cause ive not had a good day today.
when shes finished picking up the food i just tiopped out of her tube trying to get it in i shall try and get a video


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rubbish video im afraid...

Mush on 8" wheel  - YouTube


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

Aww bless her, she looks much happier in that wheel


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Aww I'm so glad she likes her wheel 
She really is a big hamster isn't she 

Well that's my good deed done for the month lol.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

yep 


though she was happy in the other one too, trust me 
she looks better in this one though, thankies!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm glad to have helped.
Give her a kiss from me.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

blade100 said:


> I'm glad to have helped.
> Give her a kiss from me.


i just got her out AGAIN to give her a kiss from you and i told her you said hello 

but ll i got in return was a confused look that was like 'but you just put me away and told me off?!' She was chewing my iPod cable and she's already destroyed the second pair of earphones today!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Lol 
Er I mean oh naughty girl


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

She sounds like she has lots of character 
You need a Mitzii girl or a Domino in your life  They just lick everything, rather than chew


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

How's miss G getting on in her rolly wheel?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i've actually been at work since 7.30 yesterday morning and she's been asleep since i've been in today but i think the fact that she's asleep is telling me something s she used to be up all the time!


----------



## Pomegranate (Nov 15, 2009)

metame said:


> any excuses gratefully recieved.
> She did actually bite me the other day though, my fiend mush...


What if you said she was incurable? That she'd always be "vicious"? Would she still want her back?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Pomegranate said:


> What if you said she was incurable? That she'd always be "vicious"? Would she still want her back?


could always try that!

not seen this woman for a while anyhow...


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i have to say bye to Miss G. tomorrow :crying:


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh no, Is the horrible woman taking her back

Tell her in the morning someone has broken into your house and stole her or she ran away!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

metame said:


> i have to say bye to Miss G. tomorrow :crying:


I only just seen this thread & skipped a few pages to see if there was a happy ending, so sorry she's leaving you


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i got a phone call today

"i need a favour, my poorly granddaughter would like her hamster back."


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Aww. Atleast you did your best for this hamster so well done for that metame

They're just treating it like a toy, They should have bought her a toy instead of the hamster.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

im actually gutted


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I'd refuse to give her back.

I'd say you didn't treat her well as she came in a tiny cage with a stupid size wheel. And offer her £10 money and say you have the money and I'll keep hamster!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

blade100 said:


> I'd refuse to give her back.
> 
> I'd say you didn't treat her well as she came in a tiny cage with a stupid size wheel. And offer her £10 money and say you have the money and I'll keep hamster!


im too much of a wuss to do that 
at least i know she has a decent size wheel and a better cage though i'll be sure to tell them she needs a cage still twice the size again...


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Let's hope the child gets bored of hammie and they get back in touch with you to see if youd want her.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

really sorry you have to say goodbye to her Metame xxx, she will at least have a far better environment to live in, thanks to you.


----------



## Pomegranate (Nov 15, 2009)

blade100 said:


> Let's hope the child gets bored of hammie and they get back in touch with you to see if youd want her.


Agreed! Maybe when the kid remembers what hamster pee smells like, she'll give you a ring. Can but hope?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

ok, mush has gone now. Thank you to everyones help.

i told them she needed a cage about twice the size again and she needed toys. Hopefully im not being too optimistic if i say it sounds like theyre gonna get her a bigger cage.

i got mush out with her there and she stroked the hamster so hopefully thats the end of the gardening gloves, though i got told if she bit she was coming back to me.

ive sent her home with a bigger wheel (thank you sooooo much!), a bigger and clean cage, some treats and some toys.

and i got told i needed to help them cause this was their first hamster so hopefully i can make things better for them now.


----------



## Pomegranate (Nov 15, 2009)

That sounds hopeful, fingers crossed they will take your advice, see good changes in her, and learn from it. 

*hug*


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Do I sound mean if I say I hope miss G bites the kid so she ends up coming back to you?


----------

